# 15 signs that Americans have begun freaking out about the state of the economy



## Paco Dennis (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Don M. (Apr 2, 2022)

It's hard to refute most of these claims.  I fully expect a recession in coming months.  

Those who are already living "paycheck to paycheck" are in for some serious problems.


----------



## HarryHawk (Apr 3, 2022)

Things are definitely looking up - gas prices, inflation, national debt, violent crime, drug deaths, illegal immigration, supply chain shortages, international chaos, etc


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 17, 2022)

Cosette said:


> Sometimes when I go to Walmart I drop nickels on the floor. I do it in patterns, starting with a line behind me and then moving throughout the aisles to see who will follow and how quick they are. usually it's little children but sometimes you get the big people in the scooters. They are the toughest to fish for; they use their grabbing hooks to pick up the nickels until they find my pile of quarters sitting right in front of the cheese stack. Oh, but the quarters are too high to reach even with their grabbing devices, so they reach and they reach and they reach ... and then the cheese stack falls down on them, and of course I silently laugh while the person flails about in their go-cart, covered in cheese blocks and quarters. Then of course the neighborhood kids come running up to grab the change and the candy from the cart person's purse. That last part only takes about a half-minute but it is worth the wait.


Sick sense of 'humor', you need help.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 18, 2022)

Have you seen the lines at the airports lately?  Cruise ships are booked up, vacation destinations are 
at an all time high. Airline tickets are up 40% and the hotel rooms and  rent cars are ridiciously priced but getting snapped right up.  There are a lot of folks out there that aren't worried about a recession.


----------



## JB in SC (Apr 18, 2022)

Prices are higher and will remain that way for the long run, might as well get used to it. We went to Universal a few weeks ago and you could not imagine the crowds, nothing like I've ever seen.

We drove down 9 hours instead of flying but saved the equivalent cost of the rooms and tickets. There is nothing remotely interesting enough for me to board an airplane with all the restrictions and wait times.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Apr 18, 2022)

There are always some Americans freaking out over something. The University of Michigan consumer confidence index, rose in early April, compared to March. Granted much of that rise is adapting to stabilized gasoline prices... which might not last, if the futures market is any indication. 

Consumers have optimism with warmer weather on the horizon and tax refunds forthcoming. My estimation of things, is Americans don't really freak out until it is too late. The greater fool theory applies to more than just stock market bubbles.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 18, 2022)

Between this Covid and now, runaway inflation, we've changed our lifestyle and spending habit a bit.  IMO, it's all about learning to "adapt".  We consolidate our shopping trips, and keep an eye out for specials, cut back on our "wasteful" casino trips, and have been doing more around the house and yard.  I've been "downsizing" some of my stuff, and selling it on EBAY....my wife loves to sew, and she has an increasing list of projects for the kids and grandkids, etc.  These minor changes are working well, and keeping us busy, while saving money.  If/when all this Covid and inflation stuff dies down, we will be better positioned to go have fun again.


----------



## debodun (Apr 18, 2022)

Propaganda to fuel panic. The worst thing people can do in an emergency is panic.

I wonder how this will affect garage sales? More people going to them to try to get bargains on things, or stop going because they are sitting on their money.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 18, 2022)

debodun said:


> I wonder how this will affect garage sales? More people going to them to try to get bargains on things, or stop going because they are sitting on their money.


A nearby town has an "open market" sale, every Friday/Saturday, where locals can bring their stuff to resell.  It's usually quite busy, and in recent months the crowds have grown substantially larger.


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 18, 2022)

Some good points in that video but I wouldn't panic just yet!  The problem of over population was not mentioned.  Neither were the crazy high wages paid to CEO and the problem of the very rich hiding their money off shore.  No mention of the huge yearly for the military.  No mention of gun violence!  Some mention of alcohol consumption but not of illegal drug use.  Yap!  The times sure are a changing.  I think things will get a lot worse better they get better.


----------

